# 25 LBS. of Belly Bacon W/Qview



## txbigred (Oct 19, 2009)

All this talk about bacon I figured I needed to make some. I bought 2 skinless bellies from Super H Mart, it's a Korean grocery store, they've got stuff in there I never even heard of,...including Durian fruit ( that stinky fruit).

On the counter in the cyrovac:


In the meat lug with the Morton's sugar cure & brown sugar:


After 10 days, washed and soaked for 1 hour and into the smoke house:



After drying for 1-2 hours at 110F, I started the smoke using Hickory sawdust. My smoker is in my garage, and I have it vented out the side:


After about 14 hours at 135F, they were at 128F internally:



After a overnight rest in the fridge, I took them out to slice:


Cut in half to fit on my slicer:




Started to slice some, and did a fry test, Man-O Man is it good!!:


What I got from 1/2 a belly:


Hope you enjoyed my Qview as much as I'm going to enjoy this bacon
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## mybad (Oct 19, 2009)

I can smell and taste it from here...looks outstanding!


----------



## smokeguy (Oct 19, 2009)

You've got me drooling all over the keyboard.  Great looking bacon!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2009)

Man that looks great.


----------



## got14u (Oct 19, 2009)

man I wish i could get pork belly here. I need to check on another butcher from another town. My local butcher here has terrible customer service and won't sell me a belly without slicing it..lol...he just tells me "that's how we do it". I still can't figure out how he stays in bussiness. oh well.. Nice bacon it looks great.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2009)

Ahh Bacon natures perfect food!


----------



## treegje (Oct 19, 2009)

wish i lived over there


----------



## chefrob (Oct 19, 2009)

that looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks awesome nice job


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 19, 2009)

First of all... Awesome!!

Second.. what kind of smoker is that? It's looks like a monster! A really cool... awesome monster but a monster none the less. I love how you have it indoors but vented. Have I said "awesome" yet? 

Third... I'm sure this is a dumb question.. but your call it Belly Bacon... Is there another kind? I guess it could be Canadian bacon? I don't know??

Any way... Awesome!!


----------



## txbigred (Oct 19, 2009)

I called it belly bacon because a lot of people on here make buckboard bacon out of a pork butt.

Thanks for all of the kind words from everyone!!

DAve


----------



## chefrob (Oct 19, 2009)

great idea....i've been scrounging around the used rest. supply for simmilar set up.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 19, 2009)

good looken stuff i gots to do some belly bacon.
i do lots of buckboard cause of my low fat diet


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn!  Fine looking bacon there, the real deal...

A couple questions for you, if you don't mind.  What's the unit price on those pork bellies, and considering you started w/ a gross weight of 25# - what was the final yield in lbs. of bacon strips?

Thanks!  

That looks great...my dad and his oldest brother are both WAY into good bacon, but I know damn well neither of them have ever made it...
I would love to learn how to do that myself someday, and then share with them of course!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2009)

Man thats some great looking bacon there Dave and that set up is for mass producing and bunch of good eats ther too.


----------



## txbigred (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, the price was pretty high, I called and they told me $1.89 lb, when I got there (30 mile drive) they were $2.59, but they were good bellies. I didn't weigh what they were when done, should have been pretty close to green weight, as it was pretty low temps, and I didn't loose any fat. I'm sure it lost some water though.

Thanks!  

Got the neighbors over having BLT's right now


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2009)

That is an awesome looking smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2009)

Your right that is an awesome smoker

As for the bacon that would be made from a pork belly where Canadian Bacon is usually made from a Pork Loin and Buckboard Bacon is usally made from a Pork Butt at least thats what I understand I think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then again some of us use a buckboard bacon cure on our pork bellies but its still made from a Pork Belly


----------



## blackened (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

for this.Awesome bacon and smoker.


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 20, 2009)

Totally awesome stuff (bacon and smoker set up), u got it going on there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2009)

PERFECT BACON!
Awesome set-up you got there too !

Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------



## blue (Oct 20, 2009)

Brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome looking smoker.  Great looking bacon.  You've got it all!


----------



## txbigred (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the kind words, now I need to go take another Lipitor........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Dave


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

TxBigRed, I am jealous. That looks freakin fantastic. I must give you points, you deserve them.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 21, 2009)

Simply Beautiful. Looks like art. Love the bacon.


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

Man...that stuff look's really good  !


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 28, 2009)

nice job on the bacon!

Check out Wikipedia on Bacon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon

Lots of little-known facts!

From my dad's store, smoked meat holding cooler:


----------



## txbigred (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link Pops. I sure would have liked to seen your dads store, bet you got lots of good memories of it.

Dave


----------



## rod guy (Oct 28, 2009)

That bacon looks awesome, but that smoker, well although it is way to big for me it is still a very impressive unit. I like the way it is indoors and vented outside. Very nice setup.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2009)

Dang Pops, that sure bought back memories. We had two smoked meat coolers, the smallest was 5'X10' and the largest was 9'X15'.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 30, 2009)

Great Looking Bacon...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the smoker and the exhaust setup you have...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is probably the most inspirational thread on bacon! I love it!!!


----------

